Ask HN: Anyone coding from a farm or homestead? - igolden
======
PaulHoule
I do.

My wife teaches kids to ride horses. Sometimes I fix fences, plow the
driveway, gather firewood, things like that.

Maybe 1/3 the time I have worked in town, maybe 1/3 the time I have had a
remote job, maybe the other 1/3 I was underemployed.

------
AnimalMuppet
I'd love to. That is, I'd love to _live_ there, but not to have to _run_ a
farm or a homestead. I don't have time to both code and plow the fields or
raise the chickens or whatever. I could see renting the fields to someone
else, but not actually being the _farmer_ on that farm.

------
cruella_deville
alaska farm here keeping bees and producing hydroponic plant products. All of
my automation is home brew.

~~~
ceuric01
I live on small farm in western Virginia and would like to learn a little more
about the kind of automation you are using on your farm. I would like to run
some temperature and electric fence line monitors eventually.

------
noefingway
yes - raising grains for distillers and millers, while coding too. Gets hectic
at planting and harvest time!

~~~
AnimalMuppet
May I ask where you are?

And, do you program remotely, or is there work within commuting distance?

~~~
noefingway
Thurmont MD - I work with a small company in Shepherdstown, WV. It's about a
50 min drive, no traffic, country roads. I go in once a week, rest of the time
is at home (farm). I've been fortunate the last 10 years that I've been able
to find work close by. Before that it was commuting up and down 270, which has
some of the worst traffic in the country.

